# Congratulations Jessica!



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Jessica (jessimica8) has won the Graphics contest, and I'd like to Congratulate her! Great Job, Jessica!    Congratulations on winning. Now, you get to start the new contest. If you need any help, I, or another member can help you out.  

Jessica, sorry it's late!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Thank you, and I will get things started as soon as I can. The subject is chosen, now I just need the photo.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

No problem, Jessica! Feel free to use any photo you like!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a close contest! Your entry was magical, Jessica. Congratulations!


----------

